# Best GSD show-line breeders????



## Gsdever

Can you recommend some best GSD show-line breeders in USA???
I saw that Gunbil German shepherds and Mittelwest German Shepherd puppies for sale, German Shepherd Dogs for sale are best, what do you think???


----------



## cliffson1

Bullinger Shephers, Huerta-Hof shepherds are two that come to my mind.


----------



## Whitedog404

I've never been able to open the Huerta-Hof website.


----------



## Gsdever

cliffson1 said:


> Bullinger Shephers, Huerta-Hof shepherds are two that come to my mind.


Bullinger Shepherds has so many beautiful GSD with titles, good breeder
Huerta-Hof shepherds 's website is offline.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I think Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs has some beautiful West German Showline dogs. When I get my puppy, she is on my list. She has beautiful dog. Zucca is absolutely beautiful!

This breeder also has beautiful show dogs:
German Shepherd Breeders CA|Puppies|Dogs|Puppies For Sale|Training|Protection Dogs-German Shepherds


----------



## Smithie86

Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs and witmertysonimports.com for dogs that show and work.


----------



## Gsdever

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I think Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs has some beautiful West German Showline dogs. When I get my puppy, she is on my list. She has beautiful dog. Zucca is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> This breeder also has beautiful show dogs:
> German Shepherd Breeders CA|Puppies|Dogs|Puppies For Sale|Training|Protection Dogs-German Shepherds


Both Alta-Tollhaus and Wustenbergerland have a lot of beautiful GSD, any one had a business with Wustenbergerland before??


----------



## Lucy Dog

Speak to Liesje if you're interested in Alta Tollhaus. She knows her stuff and she has a stunning dog from them. She's definitely the person to speak to about that kennel.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Gsdever said:


> Both Alta-Tollhaus and Wustenbergerland have a lot of beautiful GSD, any one had a business with Wustenbergerland before??


No, but its best to ask Liesje about Alta-Tollhaus if your interested in Julie's dogs(thats the name of the breeder)


----------



## Chicagocanine

Yes I've heard only good things about Bullinger. 
Bianca's sire is from there as are both grandparents on her dam's side.


----------



## Rusty_212

Welcome

According to their website, they are #1.


----------



## robinhuerta

Thank you very much Cliff for your recommendation.....your opinion of us is very important to myself, and I* value* it in _more ways_ than you imagine.

Our website hasn't been a "working site" in over a year.
We do have someone putting a new one together for us.....but we still have to finish the front page & set up some of the pictures......( should be operating soon!)
If anyone has questions regarding any of our dogs or breedings.....they can PM me....I have pictures and information always available.
Thank you again Cliff!
Robin


----------



## Lucy Dog

*Questions about your breeding*

Meant to send as PM - Oops


----------



## Castlemaid

Rusty_212 said:


> Welcome
> 
> According to their website, they are #1.


It is actually quite comical to see just how many WGSL breeders claim to be #1. (#1 in what? and once that question is answered, how did they make that determination?)

_My_ dogs are #1!! They are the best!!! Nobody has such dogs as I do!!!

See? Not a word of a lie . . . but doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## Rusty_212

Castlemaid said:


> It is actually quite comical to see just how many WGSL breeders claim to be #1. (#1 in what? and once that question is answered, how did they make that determination?)
> 
> _My_ dogs are #1!! They are the best!!! Nobody has such dogs as I do!!!
> 
> See? Not a word of a lie . . . but doesn't really mean anything.


Lol, your right about that. Everyones dog is #1 to them and why shouldn't they be? These results are what they base their claim on, I guess: NASS 2010 Kennel Groups


----------



## Liesje

LOL there were only FOUR kennel groups entered at NASS this year. All of the kennels I personally consider to be top show line kennels in this country are not represented.


----------



## cliffson1

Robin, 
no need to Thank me, your body of work deserves recognition. What I like about Huerta-Hof kennels is their desire to produce dogs with working aptitude first, and winning in show ring second. I also like the fact that this kennel is actively campaigning a non Black and Red dog of different lines in the ring. This is what is needed for these lines to get some genetic diversity. I also respect Daphne for doing the same thing in AS circles. There are good showline breeders out there, but you have to find out what their priorites are....the show ring or the breed. (And the breed should come first before the show ring....JMO)


----------



## Gsdever

Thanks for your recommend, i am going to check with those breeders.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Liesje said:


> LOL there were only FOUR kennel groups entered at NASS this year. All of the kennels I personally consider to be top show line kennels in this country are not represented.


What kennels do you consider to be the top show line kennels then?


----------



## RubyTuesday

Cliff, if I was looking for a SL GSD I'd absolutely want your input. Your years of experience, your insistence that ALL GSD s/b sound dogs with solid nerve is IMO what most of us need & want in our dogs, whether they're companions, competitors, protectors or all three.


----------



## tonyc994

RubyTuesday said:


> Cliff, if I was looking for a SL GSD I'd absolutely want your input. Your years of experience, your insistence that ALL GSD s/b sound dogs with solid nerve is IMO what most of us need & want in our dogs, whether they're companions, competitors, protectors or all three.


 
I agree....


----------



## wolfstraum

Can't ignore Drache Feld - know alot of their dogs - one here locally is a therepy dog who goes to the public library for a program where children read to him as well as to nursing homes....friend owns him (quite a few DF dogs here because of Zeke) and his temperament is wonderful....

Also a small often unthought of kennel is Chris and Joe Stumpf's vom Silbersee....

Lee


----------



## PaddyD

Check out Marhaven.... www.marhaven.com

ooops this is an old post...... probably too late


----------



## bocron

I second(or third or fouth ) the vote for Huerta Hof. Also I like von Lotta. The owner is very active in her local SchH club and does title her own dogs which I like. German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels


----------

